# Today Max would have been 10 years old



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 10th Birthday to Max, I'm sure there's a big celebration happening in heaven today.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Such a big, handsome boy! I know how much you must miss him. Way too soon.❤


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sweet Max you did leave too soon but you are still loved. They sure do take a piece of your heart.


----------



## WatsonsMom (Dec 23, 2019)

Max was a beautiful dog, I know you miss him very much, but what wonderful memories...the pic with the log in his mouth made me laugh out loud 💔


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

So sad you lost him but hoping you think of all the happiness he brought to your life and that you brought to his on this special day


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Kind thoughts to you.


----------

